# Why HDMI ?



## SQBubble (Nov 12, 2007)

From VGA to DVI, I can't see much of a difference.... Is there any real difference between DVI and HDMI to the eye? 

thx


----------



## yourgrandma (Oct 29, 2007)

DVI=HDMI

They are interchangeable. Many products claim HDMI but really have a DVI with an adapter.

Correct me if I'm wrong, of course.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Well, maybe. In fact, it is also possible that VGA=DVI. DVI connections can contain analog or digital. The digital signals are the same as HDMI video, while the analog are generally the same as VGA or whatever flavor of VGA you have on the system. DVI-I contains both signals, and if your system uses the analog, you would not see a difference between DVI and VGA because they are the same signal. Same with DVI digital and HDMI.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Really the only difference between HDMI and DVI-D (other than the connector) is that HDMI sends a handshake signal with it and also sends digital audio. This makes it easy to make or get an adapter from DVI to HDMI


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

Actually, the handshake is HDCP and is found on all HDMI connections and on the majority of DVI connections, as well.


----------



## SQBubble (Nov 12, 2007)

so its basically the same thing as dvi in terms of video quality.. the difference is that it also transfers audio signal?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

SQBubble said:


> so its basically the same thing as dvi in terms of video quality.. the difference is that it also transfers audio signal?


Yes. I have a HDMI signal coming out of my receiver and going to my Projector that only has DVI so I just got an adapter cable.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

SQBubble said:


> so its basically the same thing as dvi in terms of video quality.. the difference is that it also transfers audio signal?


There are some subtle advanced video capabilities in HDMI that go beyond what DVI can convey but there are very few sources or displays where they would be significant.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

SQBubble said:


> Is there any real difference between DVI and HDMI to the eye?


To the eye, as others already said, not much. 
Correct if I am wrong, but as far as I know, if you want to play a Blue Ray disk in your PC you need a card with an HDMI interface which supports HDCP and an appropriate display also.

Of course HDMI also caries audio as well..


----------



## SQBubble (Nov 12, 2007)

plin said:


> To the eye, as others already said, not much.
> Correct if I am wrong, but as far as I know, if you want to play a Blue Ray disk in your PC you need a card with an HDMI interface which supports HDCP and an appropriate display also.
> 
> Of course HDMI also caries audio as well..




dvi can play blu-ray and support HDCP, idk if my 245bw is appropriate for blu-ray but i played a 1080p movie under .mkv extension and the colours and quality was top notch.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2008)

SQBubble said:


> dvi can play blu-ray and support HDCP,


Are you sure? As far as I know the main reason for "inventing" HDMI from the movie industry was HDCP.



SQBubble said:


> idk if my 245bw is appropriate for blu-ray but i played a 1080p movie under .mkv extension and the colours and quality was top notch.


.mkv is not a BR disk. As far as I know, HDCP is removed in .mkv BR rips.


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

plin said:


> Are you sure? As far as I know the main reason for "inventing" HDMI from the movie industry was HDCP.


Yep for sure DVI can (optionally) do HDCP. HDCP is not required in a DVI connection but is required for HDMI as you say. However DVI can also have HDCP and do the handshake for copy protected video (thereby making a Blu-ray player happy). Not all displays with the digital version of DVI have HDCP, but some (more and more these days) do.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2008)

bobgpsr said:


> Yep for sure DVI can (optionally) do HDCP.


Thanks for the info. I didn't knew that.


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2008)

Like all HD video, the source is what makes the difference. Im sure if you pumped a true 1080p signal down a DVI connection and then the same down a HDMI then, assuming your tv/monitor supports 1080p, you should see a noticable (if only small) difference.
But it also comes down to the person. I notice small changes in video quality where a lot of people i know dont. If it looks good to you, then thats whats really important isnt it


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

You would not see a difference between HDMI and DVI because it is the same signal, assuming you are using digital DVI. The only difference would be if you had a source and a set that were capable of extended gamut, but there are not any sources that I know of.


----------

